# Defending my dog.



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

O.K. this is a venting post for me and I'm sure many of you are NOT in the same boat as me (lucky you)

Long Story short.......I got my new baby after 4 years of nagging, begging and even sometimes arguing with my husband about getting her. FINALLY he gives in and says it's fine to get the dog BUUUUUUUUUUUUT.....he makes it clear he will have NO PART of dealing with the dog. Walking, feeding, Vet Appointments...NADA, ZERO, ZIP.







So I say fine WHATEVER between my daughter and I we will take care of the dog. I think my daughter and I over dose the dog with hugs, kisses and attention. LOL!! So we have had the dog for just about 2 months now and my husband was true to his word. He really does not pay much attention to her at all. Does not pick her up or anything. He IS NOT MEAN to the dog..just doesn't pay much attention to her. But that's fine....because my daughter, 4 year old son and I make up for it.









Now....yesterday...I had to go shopping for clothes for myself and the kids and of course there was no way I would take a dog with me to the mall because I had to try clothes on and knew I would be gone a VERY LONG TIME. My daughter came with me and Chulita stood home with my husband and my son. I told my husband to keep an eye on her and I called him serveral times while shopping to check up on her. I get home and I hear my husband yelling at the dog because she is chewing on the wire to his playstation control. I don't say anything to him because she is NOT suppose chewing on the wire and has to learn. Well.....he walks away and she goes right over to the wire and starts again..I'm in the room and I go over to her and she KNOWS when I come I mean business...LOL I pick up the wire to see she has chewed threw the wire and I'm like OOOOOH NO he is not going to like this. When he came back into the living room I showed him the wire and he went NUTS.







Yelling, carrying on, takes the romote and throws in the garbage. Tells me it's a BRAND NEW remote...blah, blah, blah. Well next thing you know...it turns into an arguement between us. I tell him YOU KNOW she chews on everything why would you keep it out!!! and it took her time to do that so you OBVIOUSLY were not keeping an eye on her. He tells me he was cooking and cannot do both things. Which is a bunch of bull...I do plenty of things and keep an eye on her at the same time. He tells me IT'S NOT HIS RESPONSIBILITY and that HE TOLD ME he wanted no part of taking care of the dog...etc.etc. It turned into a yelling match because I OF COURSE defended my dog. He knows she's a puppy and is chewing on things all the time, he sees how my daughter and I are CONSTANTLY watching her and telling her NO when she chews on things she is not suppose to. By the end of the night...I was not talking him and didn't say a word to him this morning.









UGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGH...

sorry but I had to let this all out.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

well...puppies chew. if he doesn't want his things chewed on he should take care of them. i tell that to my kids aaaaall the time.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carrie_@Nov 21 2005, 10:24 AM
> *well...puppies chew.  if he doesn't want his things chewed on he should take care of them.  i tell that to my kids aaaaall the time.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


That's exactly what I told him.








I'm so annoyed at him..he knows I won't talk to him all day today either. 

Does this chewing/teething stage get better as they get older?? Does it eventually stop??


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

If I were in your situation I'd divorce the bum... Ooops just kidding!!!









No, seriously, what I would do is never leave her out when you are not at home. If you're going to be out for a few hours, I would put her in her exercise pen and treat the sitaution as if no one is home. I would never leave a dog alone with someone who doesn't like them and who has no interest in looking after them. Dogs can sense when they are around someone who doesn't like them... it is bound to be stressful for the dog.

A puppy left to his/her own devices will chew on things that look interesting. They don't know it is your prized possession. They should not be out of your site for a second. For example, I had left my vacuum cleaner in the great room in the middle of cleaning. It was there for a couple hours and when I went to finish vacuuming I saw that Kallie had chewed through the cord. Luckily it wasn't plugged in. Big lesson for me... 

I sure hope things work out for everyone..... including precious, little Chulita.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bklynlatina_@Nov 21 2005, 09:31 AM
> *That's exactly what I told him.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

It does get a lot better as they get older and it depends on the individual dog. My first Maltese, Rosebud, hardly chewed on anything. Yet Kallie and Catcher still have to be watched. It isn't just chewing it is making sure the trash can doesn't have any tissue in it that they can reach or that the closet door is closed so they won't get at my underwear, etc. I still keep my eyes on them. 

They both still like to chew on the wooden rocker portion of my rocking chair and Kallie is 3+ and Catcher is 1+. They probably will always be sort of like toddlers.....


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Not to discourage you... but I don't know when they stop chewing either.







Abbey has chewed a computer wire, my plants, my daughter's barbie doll fingers off, etc. I know it should all be kept up but ultimately I felt responsible because I was not watching Abbey close enough. She chews more now at 11 months than she did as a very young puppy. I thought it would stop when her baby teeth were extracted but it only got worse! So, I have lived and learned. Abbey is not allowed in bedrooms (husband's request before he agreed we could get her), or in my daughter's toy room (for the safety of my child's toys but Abbey's safety as well!). Abbey mostly follows me whereever I go, but if she is not behind me, I call for her. When I am doing laundry upstairs, she is put in the bathroom with her pee pad, toys. water, and a special treat to keep her busy. 

I suggest when your hubby is home (since he doesn't want to deal with her), put her in an x-pen with bed, pee pad, toys and water.

My hubby came around even though he really didn't want an inside dog and now he wouldn't trade Abbey for anything







but it sounds like your hubby probably won't warm up to her







, especially since he hasn't when she's an adorable little puppy!







Which is okay, as long as he's not mean to her. Not everyone is a dog lover and you have to respect that he let you know that ahead of time.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I was pretty lucky with Toby, he didn't really chew on anything, but Wally loved the corner of my coffee table as well as my husband's PS2 cords.







What saved my sanity was Bitter Apple. I know some dogs don't mind the taste, but you may want to give it a try. 

Also, you may want to try keeping her on a leash when in the house, that way you can see what she is up to at all times; it worked wonders for Toby. 

As for your husband, he probably won't change and that is his prerogative, so if I were you, I would buy an exercise pen and leave your baby in there when you go out.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Nov 21 2005, 10:32 AM
> *If I were in your situation I'd divorce the bum... Ooops just kidding!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]









LOL!! 

I know....I guess I can do that too...but the thing is if ANYONE is home and she is in her Play Pen she will bark, cry and whine. He told me yesterday that if I leave again to run errands etc...and I left him home alone with the dog that, that was exactly what he was going to do. But I yelled at him for that as well. LOL! I told him NO SHE'S IN THERE ALL DAY 5 DAYS A WEEK...why can't you just keep an eye on her when I go out...what's SO FREAKING HARD. 

I tell him ALL THE TIME that she KNOWS he does not care for her.







I hate it when he comes home and she runs up to him just waiting for his attention and he just keeps walking by. It breaks my heart. I tell him you CAN YOU AT LEAST acknowledge her and say hi to her she just wants attention.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a terrible situation to be in. I guess that's why they always say that getting a pet should be something that the whole family is in agreement about. For someone who isn't in to them, pets can be a pain, whether it's a cat scratching the furniture, a puppy who chews, or even just pet hair on clothing.

I would think that if only for the sake of your children, he could try to care a little bit about Chulita. Maybe when the emotions settle down, you can talk to him about it.

I'm no shrink, but I suspect he's a little jealous of all the attention Chulita is getting.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Nov 21 2005, 11:06 AM
> *What a terrible situation to be in. I guess that's why they always say that getting a pet should be something that the whole family is in agreement about. For someone who isn't in to them, pets can be a pain, whether it's a cat scratching the furniture, a puppy who chews, or even just pet hair on clothing.
> 
> I would think that if only for the sake of your children, he could try to care a little bit about Chulita. Maybe when the emotions settle down, you can talk to him about it.
> ...


[/QUOTE]



It's been o.k until this happened yesterday. He said he doesn't mind her much but once she start messing with HIS stuff then he has a problem with her. I told him *THEN PUT YOUR STUFF AWAY!!! * 

Hopefully he will eventually get use to her being around and yesterday was a hard lesson for him as well to keep his stuff off the floor where she can clearly get to it. and MAYBE AND THAT'S A BIG FAT MAYBE he will warm up to her. If not *TOO* *BAD. * Chulita is here to stay wheather he likes it or not.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Abbey_@Nov 21 2005, 10:40 AM
> *Not to discourage you... but I don't know when they stop chewing either.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I have a X-pen. She is in there 5 days a week for a good 7 hours so I just feel bad on the weekends if I have to step out that she gets put in there AGAIN. If I can take her with me I normally do on the weekends. Yesterday was ONE of the FEW DAYS I couldn't take her and left her with him. He did YELL at me that if he is left with her alone again that, that was what he was going to do was to put her in her X-Pen.







If your in the house and you put her in her X-Pen she KNOWS someone is there and starts crying, barking, whining...so that is the only problem I have with him putting her in there while he is home with her and I am gone.









HE'S A BULLY!!!!!!! and that's what I call him when I carry her around. LOL!! I tell her come on Chulita that Bully is here. LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Gee you are in a situation, but in fairness to your hubby he did forewarn you about his feelings. Having said that I can't understand how anyone wouldn't warm to these sweet little furkids. Perhaps in time when she is a little older and out of the puppy stage she may be able to get around him and break down that barrier. I know one thing these little ones are not known to give up and they know when there is a challenge.
I had something happen just yesterday with Scooby while we were out on a walk. We stopped to chat with a neighbor and his son was there. Now the son didn't want anything to do with Scooby and he just stood there and ignored Scooby's persistant attempts to get some attention from him. After about ten minutes of Scooby jumping up to him and running back and forth and barking at him the lad eventually gave in and bent over and petted him. Scooby was then happy and left him alone after he had won his little battle of wills.
I guess what I am saying is eventually your hubby may come round and perhaps find that this little bundle of fluff isn't so bad after all and deserves some of his attention.
As for the chewing his remote cord, I have to say he is partially to blame for leaving it there knowing the interest Chulita was showing in it in the first place. I would suggest in future you will have to leave her in an e-pen perhaps with something of her own to chew on like a chew bone, of course one that is safe if hubby isn't going to keep an eye on her.
We are so very lucky with Scooby as he has never shown any interest in our things but that could be because he has so many toys of his own to play with and always has some kind of chew bone to keep his need to chew occupied.
Good luck with hubby, I sure hope you guys don't get into arguments over Chulita too often. I know this might be hard to do but if there is a next time perhaps it would be better to allow him to have his say and just say ok and leave it at that to save an unpleasant situation. It's best to just agree to disagree and walk to another room and let out your frustrations alone sometimes. I know Scooby hates elevated voices, even though hubby and I don't argue, we do have different opinions on some things and if it does get a little loud sometimes Scooby tends to get nervous and I am sure your little Chulita is the same and the last thing you need is a hyper sensitive dog.
I wish you luck, you sure have a challenging situation, but don't give up on hubby. Perhaps he had a bad experience some time that could explain his reluctance to get close to a pet. Maybe when things settle down as someone has already said you both can sit down and calmly talk about it.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bklynlatina_@Nov 21 2005, 10:29 AM
> *HE'S A BULLY!!!!!!! and that's what I call him when I carry her around.  LOL!!  I tell her come on Chulita that Bully is here.  LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121723*


[/QUOTE]

OK... I'll share something that might help.... I was always told that people tend to act in the way that others expect them to. So, if you call him a bully, he will be more inclined to act like one. So, if I may be frank, maybe it would be best not to taunt or tease him as it may only make him resent her even more. He may come around and start loving her but it will be on his own terms when he is ready.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Nov 21 2005, 11:50 AM
> *Gee you are in a situation, but in fairness to your hubby he did forewarn you about his feelings. Having said that I can't understand how anyone wouldn't warm to these sweet little furkids. Perhaps in time when she is a little older and out of the puppy stage she may be able to get around him and break down that barrier. I know one thing these little ones are not known to give up and they know when there is a challenge.
> I had something happen just yesterday with Scooby while we were out on a walk. We stopped to chat with a neighbor and his son was there. Now the son didn't want anything to do with Scooby and he just stood there and ignored Scooby's persistant attempts to get some attention from him. After about ten minutes of Scooby jumping up to him and running back and forth and barking at him the lad eventually gave in and bent over and petted him. Scooby was then happy and left him alone after he had won his little battle of wills.
> I guess what I am saying is eventually your hubby may come round and perhaps find that this little bundle of fluff isn't so bad after all and deserves some of his attention.
> ...


[/QUOTE]



That's exactly what happens when my husband gets home. She will wait, follow him around and maybe even bark to get his attention. None of it works with him. So I either TELL HIM to acknowledge her or I call for her to come over to me. I tell him you know all she wants is for you to acknowledge her and then she will leave you alone. Just like Scooby did. 

He did warn me before hand about not helping with her feedings, walks, visits to the vet. But I had not idea he would be THIS WAY. I thought once he saw that face he would of melted like the rest of us did. 

Well what can I do but just take it day by day. I have an very very short temper and a bad one at that...so this craziness yesterday set me off. I think it was just worse because I had JUST GOT HOME and was in a good mood and he just ruined it.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Nov 21 2005, 10:55 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK... I'll share something that might help.... I was always told that people tend to act in the way that others expect them to. So, if you call him a bully, he will be more inclined to act like one. So, if I may be frank, maybe it would be best 
not to taunt or tease him as it may only make him resent her even more. He may come around and start loving her but it will be on his own terms when he is ready.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121732
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh I agree with you there K/C a man's pride will always get in his way and make him as stubborn as you want him to be.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm really sorry you are having such a hard time. I am not much help with the chewing issue because neither of my pups have ever chewed much of anything. It seems to me that the safest and best thing for Chulita is to be in an X-pen when you or your daughter are not at home. This will be the safest thing for all concerned. If you are giving Chulita lots of love then going in the X-pen is not that big of a deal. Have you considered what will happen if you had to go out of town? Maybe your daughter could ask her dad to take Chulita for a walk with her (while you stay at home). Or maybe the daughter could suggest to her dad that they try and teach Chulita to play fetch. If he were involved it would make things easier, and he might do it for your daughter......


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I would do EVERYTHING possible not to leave my fur-baby alone with the husband. His anger actually sounds like it could endanger the baby.









It is hard to understand anyone who doesn't love these little balls of love but I do realize there are people that don't...but... I just don't get it. *shrug* My husband ADORES Bella....We actually kind of fight over her...not about her.  

As for the chewing...Bella stopped that at 12-14 months old and now she is 2 1/2 never chews anything but her food.







Whoever suggested the Bitter Apple....that was the answer for us in puppyhood.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Nov 21 2005, 02:10 PM
> *I'm really sorry you are having such a hard time.  I am not much help with the chewing issue because neither of my pups have ever chewed much of anything.  It seems to me that the safest and best thing for Chulita is to be in an X-pen when you or your daughter are not at home.  This will be the safest thing for all concerned.  If you are giving Chulita lots of love then going in the X-pen is not that big of a deal.  Have you considered what will happen if you had to go out of town?  Maybe your daughter could ask her dad to take Chulita for a walk with her (while you stay at home).  Or maybe the daughter could suggest to her dad that they try and teach Chulita to play fetch.  If he were involved it would make things easier, and he might do it for your daughter......
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121781*


[/QUOTE]









Yeah this has been the first real issue...that has turn into a full blown arguement. He has made his comments since we got her. But I have held it in and keep saying SHE'S JUST A BABY. LOL But yesterday he went nuts when the cord to his stupid playstation remote was chewed down to the wire. I had JUST walked in the door from shopping, was in a good mood, was happy to see Chulita and within just minutes of being home he got all beside himself about the cord and then it escalated from there I guess. I take zero B.S. (excuse the language) from anyone...and sorry but that means my husband too and he knows it. So when he started to carry on about I got back at him with it. 

About getting him involved...he wouldn't even come with me to the Groomer on Saturday to pick her up.









Everyone has said the same exact thing you said about the X-Pen...and as I have said before...it's just that she is there 5 days a week a good 7 hours so I think it's unfair for her to be in there on the weekends. When she KNOWS there are people in the house...being in her X-Pen is a nightmare...she cries, barks, whines...







So I feel bad for her. BUT I guess I will have no choice the next time my daughter and I go out and are not able to take Chulita.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Surprises me that she hasn't won his heart?!







Is it cold and black?!







J/K!!!!!!









We have the chewing issue occasionally...and it is usually the kids' stuff. They get SO mad...but then I remind them not to leave it laying around. Most of Emily's barbies are missing at least one limb (hand/foot). 

Wishing you luck in this stressful situation. Maybe if you try putting her in the play pen when you are home some, she won't be so stressed when she has to be in there when just hubby is home.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Nov 21 2005, 02:35 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Tell me about it!!!!!!!!!! LOL!!!!









I mean how could one not just turn to Mush. 

I think it big part of it may be that he didn't grow up with Pets. NEVER!!!!! I on the other hand grew up with Fish, Birds, Hamsters, dogs...you name it. We had at least 2 pets growing up in MY HOUSE. 

Oh yeah....Chulita has gotten a hold of my Son's Power Rangers...HE DOES NOT LIKE IT....LOL

I will have to try and leave her in her X-Pen while we are there for VERY SHORT amounts of times. We will see how that works. I give in VERY EASILY with that little one especially because I don't see her ALL DAY.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Your husband is obviously not an animal person, probably due to the fact he didn't grow up with them. It was probably unrealistic of you to expect he'd melt as it does seem he was pretty honest about his feelings before you got Chulita. 

Did he express any sort of preference on the breed of the dog before you got Chulita? I'm just wondering if such a "fru fru" dog makes it harder for him to relate? Some men have hang ups about little girly dogs and want a "real" dog.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

It's not a matter of her freedom; rather, it is a matter of her safety. Personally, from the way you have described your husband, I don't think it is safe for her to be out of her pen when there is only him in the house. If he said up front that he didn't want to be involved with her then asking him to watch her when you're gone is breaking the bargain you made with him. Somehow you'll need to teach her to accept being in her pen when you're not at home. I sure hope things get resolved as I worry about her....


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Nov 21 2005, 03:01 PM
> *Your husband is obviously not an animal person, probably due to the fact he didn't grow up with them. It was probably unrealistic of you to expect he'd melt as it does seem he was pretty honest about his feelings before you got Chulita.
> 
> Did he express any sort of preference on the breed of the dog before you got Chulita? I'm just wondering if such a "fru fru" dog makes it harder for him to relate? Some men have hang ups about little girly dogs and want a "real" dog.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121802*


[/QUOTE]


If I remember correctly he did say if we owned a house he wanted a dog. But a "REAL DOG". Not the little "prissy" dog I have.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Nov 21 2005, 03:07 PM
> *It's not a matter of her freedom; rather, it is a matter of her safety. Personally, from the way you have described your husband, I don't think it is safe for her to be out of her pen when there is only him in the house. If he said up front that he didn't want to be involved with her then asking him to watch her when you're gone is breaking the bargain you made with him. Somehow you'll need to teach her to accept being in her pen when you're not at home. I sure hope things get resolved as I worry about her....
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121805*


[/QUOTE]



He watched her once before and there was not a problem. Maybe because he was ACTUALLY WATCHING HER. Yesterday was only the SECOND time I went out and left him with her. His big issue was how she chewed up the cord to his playstation remote. All he had to do was say NO I DON'T WANT TO WATCH HER WHILE YOU ARE GONE and then I guess my daughter would stayed home with the dog while I went shopping.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Here's a thought...do you think think he secretly snuggles her, but doesn't want you to know so he puts on a front?


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

I'd put your husband in the pen and let the dog have the run of the house!


----------



## scottchelf (Sep 25, 2004)

Just remember... momma wears the pants in the family, and you can KEEP it that way


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Terri_@Nov 21 2005, 12:18 PM
> *I'd put your husband in the pen and let the dog have the run of the house!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121812*


[/QUOTE]























Sounds good to me.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Terri_@Nov 21 2005, 03:18 PM
> *I'd put your husband in the pen and let the dog have the run of the house!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121812*


[/QUOTE]


LOL!!!!!!!!!!! LOVE IT...NOW WERE TALKING!!!!! LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carole+Nov 21 2005, 03:38 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























Sounds good to me.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121828
[/B][/QUOTE]


THAT MAKES 2 OF US AND HE'S MY HUSBAND!!! LOL


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carole_@Nov 21 2005, 02:19 PM
> *I would do EVERYTHING possible not to leave my fur-baby alone with the husband.  His anger actually sounds like it could endanger the baby.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


He would NEVER do ANYTHING to hurt her. But by *not* keeping a watchful eye on her when he is alone with her, he is hurting her....in a sense...(make sense). LOL 

I agree...how can you not fall love with that little munchkin face...LOL I loved her before I even had her in my hands. How funny how you and your husband fight OVER HER. That's cute. 

Back to the Petstore I go....for some Bitter Apple.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bklynlatina+Nov 21 2005, 01:41 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tell me about it!!!!!!!!!! LOL!!!!









I mean how could one not just turn to Mush. 

I think it big part of it may be that he didn't grow up with Pets. NEVER!!!!! I on the other hand grew up with Fish, Birds, Hamsters, dogs...you name it. We had at least 2 pets growing up in MY HOUSE. 

Oh yeah....Chulita has gotten a hold of my Son's Power Rangers...HE DOES NOT LIKE IT....LOL

I will have to try and leave her in her X-Pen while we are there for VERY SHORT amounts of times. We will see how that works. I give in VERY EASILY with that little one especially because I don't see her ALL DAY.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121799
[/B][/QUOTE]
Try feeding her meals in the pen. That should help her get used to it. Is there a door in the pen? If so try leaving it open and throwing toys or treats in it so she voluntarily goes in.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carole+Nov 21 2005, 01:38 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























Sounds good to me.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121828
[/B][/QUOTE]
I second that!









My husband wasn't really fired up when we got Paris but he has definitely warmed up to her (whether he likes to admit it or not). He calls her "Scruffy". In fact when I received her jacket/harness Saturday and showed it to him he just grinned and shook his head.

Maybe by not forcing your fur baby on your husband he will eventually come around. And by that I mean don't ask him to do ANYTHING as far as she is concerned. When he comes home, call her to you and play with her. Act as if he is not even there. Hopefully, by seeing how much joy she brings to you, he will want to be a part of that.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Quite honestly, here is what I would say to my husband...

"While I understand that the agreement was you are not going to help with anything in regards to the dog and I respect that. I do, however, want you to realize that this is a living creature that may very well be a part of our lives for the next 15 years. So while you do not have to ever help with anything that pertains to the dog, you WILL be kind to her and treat her as a member of the family. What do you think you are teaching the children by ignoring her?"

That is a basic paraphrase, but I am sure you get the point.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Nov 21 2005, 02:58 PM
> *Quite honestly, here is what I would say to my husband...
> 
> "While I understand that the agreement was you are not going to help with anything in regards to the dog and I respect that.  I do, however, want you to realize that this is a living creature that may very well be a part of our lives for the next 15 years.  So while you do not have to ever help with anything that pertains to the dog, you WILL be kind to her and treat her as a member of the family.  What do you think you are teaching the children by ignoring her?"
> ...


[/QUOTE]









I don't think we have to guess about who wears the pants in NICHOLE'S house!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Nov 21 2005, 03:59 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I don't think we have to guess about who wears the pants in NICHOLE'S house!





























<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121852
[/B][/QUOTE]


*NICHOLE ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> > I don't think we have to guess about who wears the pants in NICHOLE'S house!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Haha! You guys are so funny! I didn't even realize it came across that way, but you are sooooooo right...I wear the pants full-time! It's a control thing!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Since your husband has never had pets, I truly think he does not know how to relate to them. My brother-in-law was like that with my Malts until he and my sister got a dog (lab mix) and eventually he learned how to relate to their dog and now he seems a lot more comfortable around K & C. But for years he wouldn't speak to them (or my first Malt, Rosebud) at all. 

They would always follow him around and bark at him trying to get his attention and he would totally ignore them. I just don't think he knew what to do.... He just didn't have it in him to relate to them.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Nov 21 2005, 04:27 PM
> *Since your husband has never had pets, I truly think he does not know how to relate to them. My brother-in-law was like that with my Malts until he and my sister got a dog (lab mix) and eventually he learned how to relate to their dog and now he seems a lot more comfortable around K & C. But for years he wouldn't speak to them (or my first Malt, Rosebud) at all.
> 
> They would always follow him around and bark at him trying to get his attention and he would totally ignore them. I just don't think he knew what to do.... He just didn't have it in him to relate to them.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121867*


[/QUOTE]


My husbands thing is....according to him...HE FINDS HER ANNOYING. Annoying when she bites his toes, annoying when she tries to lick his face on those MIRICLE occassions when he does pick her up. That's what he says most. "she's annoying"


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bklynlatina+Nov 21 2005, 03:39 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My husbands thing is....according to him...HE FINDS HER ANNOYING. Annoying when she bites his toes, annoying when she tries to lick his face on those MIRICLE occassions when he does pick her up. That's what he says most. "she's annoying"
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121881
[/B][/QUOTE]


 Yep...his heart is cold and black!









Poor you!







Poor pup!







Definetely has a relating issue with this dog!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Nov 21 2005, 04:41 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


 Yep...his heart is cold and black!









Poor you!







Poor pup!







Definetely has a relating issue with this dog!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121884
[/B][/QUOTE]


OMG your so funny with his heart is cold and black. LOL 

Well in his defense....My husband is an excellent husband and great Father. I couldn't ask for a better husband/father. I have no complaints about him...OTHER THAN THIS NEW ISSUE. LOL But I guess you can't have everything.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I actually think my hubby loves Bella more than me





















.....She sure gets more of his attention





















We only fight over things like..."I like the pink harness"...."Naw....Pink's not exactly a fav color of mine...lets get the black and white checkered one". Fun fights


----------



## scottchelf (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Nov 21 2005, 04:24 PM
> *Haha!  You guys are so funny!  I didn't even realize it came across that way, but you are sooooooo right...I wear the pants full-time!  It's a control thing!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


ahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Glad SOMEONE thought my little wise crack was as funnyas I did. I was expecting just a tad bit more agreement than what I actually got. I tell you what though, I'll admit it, my wife does wear the pants in the family, and even though she is awefully purdy in them, I wish she didn't wear em!!! ahahahahahaha she'd kill me if she knew I said that, and she'll kill me when she reads this post, so in the next few days I've come up missing, you know that Traci has kilt me!!!!!!!


----------



## scottchelf (Sep 25, 2004)

and by the way, especially you TEACHERS in this forum, YES I know good grammer, and YES I know how to spell appropriately, but I use words like "kilt" (killed), "yall" (you all), "gooden" (good one), simply because I am from Kentucky and that is how we talk here.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I wear the pants in my family too...hubby would have a hard time admitting it, but he KNOWS it is true.







I usually have the last say and get my way....


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

I feel this way, you don't care for my dog, you don't care for me!! You can't help me with something I love so much, I don't have time to wash your undies/socks ect. 

Hubby cares for Puddles as I do and even fuss at me for making him behave. When we went to pick him up, my last words were "you going to help me with him", while he was holding him....hehehe. Hubby does as many potty runs and baths as I do. 

I'm sorry your having this problem, maybe he will come over to your side and love your baby as you do. If he don't, well it's his lost!!!!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puddles Mom_@Nov 21 2005, 07:18 PM
> *I feel this way, you don't care for my dog, you don't care for me!! You can't help me with something I love so much, I don't have time to wash your undies/socks ect.
> 
> Hubby cares for Puddles as I do and even fuss at me for making him behave. When we went to pick him up, my last words were "you going to help me with him", while he was holding him....hehehe. Hubby does as many potty runs and baths as I do.
> ...


[/QUOTE]



I AGREE.....IT IS HIS LOST!!! SO THERE!!!!







LOL


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I am sorry your husband is acting that way. I am so fortunate to have my husband who has been taking care of Miko for the last 1.5 months while I am living far away due to school reasons. I love love love my husband!!!





















However, he doesn't always do things willingly and he will complain to me!! He is really not too crazy about brushing Miko but he does do it. He also complains about washing his paws after walks but again since I am not there to do it, he will do it. 

As far as your husband is concerned, I guess he warned you that he never wanted to have a dog. Some people are just not dog people. Whoever mentioned divorce -- I think that is not very nice. I know it was a joke but they have kids!!!! 

About the chewing -- I always sprayed and resprayed ALL cords with bitter apple when Miko was little and Miko never chewed the cords or anything else. From the way I make it sound Miko was a model puppy









Good luck!!! We are here for you.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Nov 21 2005, 09:59 PM
> *I am sorry your husband is acting that way.  I am so fortunate to have my husband who has been taking care of Miko for the last 1.5 months while I am living far away due to school reasons.   I love love love my husband!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


THANKS!! 

My husband did warn me about getting the dog....but what he warned me about was not "taking care" of her. Not walking her, feeding her, taking her to the vet. I had *NO IDEA* that he would act the way he does with her. So after our MANY conversations it just seemed like he would be fine with the dog attitude wise (playing with her, etc) but that he just would not have any part of walking her, feeding her etc. So I was fine with that. 

Again I will let EVERYONE know...that he DOES NOT mistreat my Chulita, is mean to her in any way, or ANYTHING like that. He just does not ackknowledge her is all.







To him it's almost like the dog does not exsist. It makes me feel bad when I see her little face and when she runs to him for attention. BUT between myself, my daughter and my son we all give her TONS AND TONS of hugs, kisses and attention.







So she will be fine...and who knows he MAY come around to her. He told me yesterday in an e-mail that he just finds her annoying with her constant nipping at his toes and her chewing on everything. He said that I CAN'T force him to like the dog and that maybe as she gets older and is in his words "less annoying" with her puppy stage he will come around and warm up to her. EITHER WAY she is HERE TO STAY so he will have to deal.

He says he agreed to let me get her because he knew she would make me happy and she has accomplished that.







He said he sees how much happier I am as well as the kids.







I mean come on look at that little MUSH FACE. LOL 

Divorce??







LOL!! Not even a thought. It's not that kind of a arguement and never will be. LOL I have an great hushand and he is an excellent father. 

I will have to get to the Pet Store and buy that Bitter Apple stuff.










THANKS OKW!!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Nov 21 2005, 10:32 AM
> *If I were in your situation I'd divorce the bum... Ooops just kidding!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I agreed with Cathcer's mom. If you’re going out then put her in the x-pen. They are great and you won't have to worry while your out... just put all her toys in there, some water and food and pee pad.. She will be find until you return. I would not expect him to keep an eye on her. I could understand why he is mad... I know I would have flipped as well. I felt the pain when you said the puppy chewed the playstaion wire. That’s a lot of money.. and you could have lost your puppy too it if were on.
Even if he was good with her he still may have missed her chewing... my husband also misses the puppies doing things and he spend hours with them... but he does not notice anything once the T.V is on. Anyway it nice that you have husbanded that wants to make you happy. He properly is just not a dog person but he gave in because he loves you. 

Regarding chewing... all the puppies we have had went throw this stage... I think if you nag at them while they are young they may grow out of it. She is maybe teething so everything will go in her month just like a baby. My first puppy maltese missy when she was teething chewed her nice wicker bed I spend my last dollar on for her. 
I was a student at the time. Everyday I would come home and she would take a chunk out of the bed. I just gave up and let her have it.. Once she finished teething... she did not touch anything in the home unless I gave it to her. She played with her toys that was it... she would not chew wires or table or anything. She was such a cuttie
Same thing with Chelsey she will only play with her toys now... but yes she did put a few nips in our playstation controller too. and Chester nipped at our remote. All when my husband was watching them. lol I'm the one that gets mad... I see the remote and there is a button half missing... I even bought a remote holder... but the hubby still leaves them on the floor . Not much you can do there. If he won't put it away.
Anyway the only things Chester will take are my husband’s socks... I never got that one.. just keep telling your puppy no and hopefully she will stop... Chelsey hate when I tell her no or bad... I can see it in her eyes. Maltese truly do like to make there moms and dads happy... Chester just shows me his but and walks away..


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Msloke_@Nov 22 2005, 11:42 AM
> *Just a thought, maybe you should spray hubby with the bitter apple so Chulita does not run up to him or try to nibble on his toes?
> 
> Maybe bitter apple comes in the giant economy size.
> ...


[/QUOTE]










lol Some of you guys KILL ME with the comments/suggestions.







But I HAVE heard about spraying that Bitter Apple stuff on your skin (toes..finger tips maybe) so that they WILL STOP. So I think I will spray a little on my husbands toes  If he allows me too. LOL!!! Why she wants to nibble on his STINKY toes is beyond me.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bklynlatina_@Nov 22 2005, 11:02 AM
> *Why she wants to nibble on his STINKY toes is beyond me.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=122247*


[/QUOTE]









Probably for the same reason Brinkley and many others on here like to chew on our dirty undies.







He also only chews on stinky shoes.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Nov 22 2005, 12:07 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Probably for the same reason Brinkley and many others on here like to chew on our dirty undies.







He also only chews on stinky shoes.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=122251
[/B][/QUOTE]


:lol: I DON'T GET IT...I TELL YA...I JUST DON'T GET IT. LOL!!!! When I'm in the laundry room and I have my piles set up of dirty laundry....she thinks it's a stack of leafs or something...she goes hopping around on it like a bunny.







I have to tell her EWWWWWW...CHULITA get out...stinky your going to smell like dirty laundry...PEEEEEE EWWWW....LOL


----------

